# Programming DCC decoders with a Mac Computer



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, just starting to really think and read about DCC and hear that the best way to program the decoders is with a computer. Does anyone know if this can be done with a Mac? I have not yet bought a system, but was was looking at the Massoth website and noted their software only supports Windows. I have a fair number of older LGB locomotives (euro style), most are analog and a few MTS so probably all would need conversion. Thanks


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Your MTS equipment will be able to run on DCC. You will have a problem programing with a MAC. You can easily program with a Massoth system or many others.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Manufacturer-specific software that's Mac friendly is rare. There is JMRI (Decoder Pro) which runs on the Mac, but I've not tried that. I found it much simpler to buy a used PC laptop ($200) instead. I can carry that around with me, even outside so I can tweak sound files to my liking in their "true" environment as opposed to my workshop. Keep an eye on Black Friday sales. Most retailers have their Black Friday sales fliers already posted on their web site. I saw some _new_ laptops for under $200! They may not be top-of-the-line, but you need that to program DCC decoders. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Great idea on getting a cheap laptop...might even have some family members with an extra one kicking around! Now I have to do more research on which DCC system would be best for me.


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, good to know I don't have to change out the MTS.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Massoth on my personal layout, and like it. They are one of the highest priced. Also consider NCE. I can help you with either.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Ingar,
I only use Macs so I got Parallels which runs windows. You have to buy it (about 89$) as well as a version of Windows.
It works very well.
TOM


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Ingar, make sure you go to the DCC section of this forum for digital information.


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Tom, Vielen Dank! I will look into the Parallels as well. Incidentally, the first time I ever saw and fell in love with Large Scale was seeing LGB in an Innsbruck hobby shop back in the 80's.


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks...yes, I've read more and it seems like most people are using NCE or Massoth. I saw a Massoth system with a Crest power supply sell on eBay today for 1,100. I'm assuming that was a good price?


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Dan, thanks for the advice. Some of the topics are certainly a bit deep for me yet...but it's good to know that there is a whole library of good information out there!


----------

